

Lawyer "love letters" (patent license demands) - grellas
http://www.law.com/jsp/article.jsp?id=1202458646351&Looking_at_Love_Letters_From_Both_Sides_Panelists_Discuss_Patent_License_Demands

======
naner
I understand the value behind IP and there are reasons for some of the
protections but as an programmer I really really hate this side of business.

